
Insulator Changeout on H-Structure, Northwest Lineman College [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wW_oDL6Cew
======
camtarn
A POV video of a timed lineman training exercise: a lineman climbing an
overhead power line H-structure, hoisting up a ladder, using the hoist to pull
himself and the ladder out on the arm towards the insulator, then hoisting up
the line to swap out the insulator.

